# Outside Refrigerator Cover



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

Last year I broke one of the 1/4 turn clips that hold the refrigerator access cover on the outside of the camper. I used a zip-ty to hold it on for the trip home. Does anyone know where to buy replacement clips?? I haven't been able to find any.


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

I have seen the whole cover on ebay for around 12 bucks...Don't have a clue where to get the clips otherwise.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Here's one --> Latch
And another --> Latch
Or here --> Latch


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Here's one --> Latch
> And another --> Latch
> Or here --> Latch


Need to add those to the maintenance parts thread.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Here's one --> Latch
> And another --> Latch
> Or here --> Latch


Need to add those to the maintenance parts thread.
[/quote]
I posted with pics in the fall. Link No need to add.








crunchman


----------



## bump (Nov 22, 2006)

I have an outback 25rss. Have not used for over a year due to family illness. Regardless, finally started checking it out for "issues" and I run into one. It has to do with my dometic refrigerator (rm2652), product number: 921 14 41 -46. The Drain hose is brittle and is crumbling. Needless to say the drain plug is missing. I have found the parts, but I'm looking for a diagram to show me the easiest way to repair. I do not want to have to pull out the unit unless I really have to - - needless to say the books that come with the unit are not all that specific. Any help will be appreciated.


----------

